# microsoft visual c++ debug library damage after normal block #49 at 0X03430E70



## love42kids (Jan 16, 2005)

I am trying to install microsoft picture it 99 on to my system I am currently running windows xp professional. the progrram will intall but when i go to open the program to download my pictures this error message comes up damage after normal block #49 at 0x03430e70 and the program never lets me down load my pictures from my digital camera now the program worked on my computer when I had window millenium it wont work on xp is there anything I can do to fix this? Or do I have to get different picture software please help I need to fix this problem


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

If you dont use the C++ debuger program, you may want to uninstall it

or use a different program to view photos


----------



## love42kids (Jan 16, 2005)

Kramer55 said:


> If you dont use the C++ debuger program, you may want to uninstall it
> 
> or use a different program to view photos


 what other programs can i use to view photos?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

is this program specific to your digital camera, or did it come with the computer?


----------



## love42kids (Jan 16, 2005)

Kramer55 said:


> is this program specific to your digital camera, or did it come with the computer?


 the program came with the camera it


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, there is obviosly something with the code/ execution of the program that the computer doesnt like

Try to reinstall the software, but I doubt that would fix anything


----------



## love42kids (Jan 16, 2005)

i reinstalled but it still doesnt worked its kind of strange cause when i had windows millenium the camera and the software work now that i have xp it doesnt work. i wll just have to get updated software compatible to xp. Thanks anyway!


----------

